# Virgin Tivo Update Problems



## TheGrovesy (Nov 23, 2011)

My box updated the other night which i was very excited about, however I feel really let down and wish I could "rool back" to the previous version!

several times not I have had the continuous red ring, took me a while to work out that this can be worked around doing "thumbs down, thumbs up, play, play, play" but this is a real pain and MUST be fixed.

Loading menus seems noticeably slower and last night, after watching a recording and them pressing the "stop" button, the unit started going to the menu screen, top right PIP appeared but nothing on the actual menu, not even a red ring. "thumbs down, thumbs up, play, play, play" did not fix it, and unit would not power down! after leaving it for half an hour i had to resort to pulling the power out the back!

Anyone else having loads of problems?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

TheGrovesy said:


> Anyone else having loads of problems?


No such problems here. That said, I don't think you're alone in having some issues.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

That sounds like signal issues to me - call 150 and ask them to check them.


----------

